# Problemas con alsa-driver

## cowen

Al iniciar mi sistema me arroja lo siguiente:

Aiur cowen # dmesg | grep snd

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Para instalar alsa segui el siguiente documento:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Los pasos que segui en ese documento fue para instalar alsa-driver proporcionado por portage, pero luego cambie a alsa proporcionado por el nucleo y me aparecio lo anterior.

resumiendo hice algo mas o menos asi:

emerge alsa-driver

emerge -C alsa-driver

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

reboot :>

Agradesco cualquier tipo de ayuda!

----------

## Mcklaren

Cuando has hecho make menuconfig me imagino que has configurado el kernel con las opciones de tu tarjeta de sonido, sino es asi debes hacerlo. Una vez que lo has configurado y lo compilas con make && make modules_install como has dicho has copiado a la particion /boot la nueva imagen que te crea el kernel ??, sino es asi debes copiar el nuevo archivo bzImage que te crea a tu particion /boot, y sino quieres meter una nueva entrada en el menu.list de grub puedes copiar y pegar la imagen con el mismo nombre que tienes la actual.

----------

## cowen

Si, hice todo eso, esque no queria colocarlo, pero bueno. Creo que me falto borrar algunas cosas, pero no se que.   :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

 

Suena a que tienes instalado alsa en el kernel y alsa-drivers, el ebuild.

Deberias decantarte por uno de los dos siendo el metodo preferido o "estandar" usar alsa en el kernel.

Salud![/b]

----------

## cowen

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel) 
> 
> Suena a que tienes instalado alsa en el kernel y alsa-drivers, el ebuild.
> 
> Deberias decantarte por uno de los dos siendo el metodo preferido o "estandar" usar alsa en el kernel.
> ...

 

alsa en el kernel fue lo que finalmente elegi, pero pense que para eliminar alsa-driver con emerge -C alsa-driver era suficiente, pero no fue asi. por eso es mi post

----------

## cowen

Solucione el problema " creo ". Lo que hice fue eliminar el archivo /etc/modules.d/alsa 

Si alguien sabe algo porfavor decirlo jejeje.

----------

## sefirotsama

emerge -C es sinonimo de emerge --unmerge??? con unmerge nunca he tenido problemas al desinstalar nada, la verdad o bien hay un "bug" en la desinstalación del ebuild o quien sabe.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *emerge --help wrote:*   

>  --unmerge (-C short option)
> 
>               WARNING: This action can remove important packages!
> 
>               Removes all matching packages completely from
> ...

 

Salud!

----------

